# Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die &quot;Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie&quot; beschreiben?



## Administrator (12. November 2008)

*Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Muckimann (12. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*

imho starcraft 2.
wenn man mal starcraft anschaut, dass immer noch (vor allem im asiatischen raum) eine riesen online fanbase hat und auch noch ordentlich gezockt wird!!

außerdem sind blizzard spiele dafür bekannt, wirklich nahezu perfekt balanced zu sein. und das macht das spiel im multiplayer immer wieder zu nem erlebnis.

sc2 ftw


----------



## crackajack (13. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*

Naja die Zukunft der RTS sehe ich am Ehesten in SupCom bzw. alles was sich daran orientiert.
Ansonsten natürlich Battleforge, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das wirklich spassig wird.

Der Rest ist aufpolierte Vergangenheit.


----------



## Blue_Ace (13. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*

SupCom ist fast schon die "Zukunft", bei allen anderen Echtzeitstrategie bin ich erst auf der Suche nach einer  gleichwertigen Zoomfunktion 
 

Starcraft 2 wird zwar wieder sehr gut, ist aber doch sehr konservativ. Von Battleforge halt ich bisher nicht so viel, aber mal sehn.


----------



## Provyder (14. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*



			
				Blue_Ace am 13.11.2008 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> SupCom ist fast schon die "Zukunft", bei allen anderen Echtzeitstrategie bin ich erst auf der Suche nach einer  gleichwertigen Zoomfunktion
> 
> 
> Starcraft 2 wird zwar wieder sehr gut, ist aber doch sehr konservativ. Von Battleforge halt ich bisher nicht so viel, aber mal sehn.



Solange das Genre nur mit neuen Einheitenkonstellationen kommt, und nicht wirklich neue Kniffe, wie etwa Surpreme Commander mit extremen Zooms oder WarCraft III mit dem Faktor Helden kommen, kann man das nicht als Zukunft sehen. Vielleicht bleibt noch lange Zeit alles, so wie es ist. Vielleicht haben wir nächstes Jahr aber auch unter einem Strategiespiel etwas vollkommen anderes zu verstehen.

Ich glaube aber trotzdem nicht, das StarCraft die Zukunft ist bzw. so viel Innovationspotenzial hat.


----------



## GrafGurKe (17. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*



			
				Provyder am 14.11.2008 07:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 13.11.2008 11:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich glaub die meisten leute haben die frage anders bewertet. so als würde sie heißen : was würdet ihr euch kaufen oder was wird ein hit?


----------



## AurionKratos (17. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*

IMHO fehlt da die AoE-Reihe.


----------



## Talas (17. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*

Irgendwie vermisse ich da SupCom ^^
Aber am sonsten denk ich wirds eher Starcraft 2


----------



## unclesam (18. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*



			
				Talas am 17.11.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie vermisse ich da SupCom ^^
> Aber am sonsten denk ich wirds eher Starcraft 2



Die Zoomstufe war in SupCom schon klasse. Allerdings war das Spiel an sich für mich zu hardcore. Und was ist z.B. mit Endwar und der Sprachsteuerung? Ein neues AoE im Stil des zweiten Teils mit weiter Zoomstufe und Spracheingabe/Tastatur/Maus-Steuerung wäre grandios. Die Spracheingabe ist z.B. klasse gelungen, um die Kamera auf bestimmte Objekte zu richten.


----------



## xdave78 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*

Hmm naja Starcraft ist doch eher die klassiche Kost. Ich schätze eigentlich dass es eher in Richtung SupremeCommander und WiC gehen wird.


----------



## Muckimann (20. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*

also ich hab die frage nicht als "welches echtzeitstragiespiel werden sie sich kaufen?"
ich seh dass so: welches der oben genannten spiele wird in zukunft am meisten gespielt? und wenn sich die geschichte wiederholt, wird blizzard ein nahezu perfektes sc2 abliefern und somit imho die zukunft der echtzeitstrategiespiele stellen.

mfg


----------



## agvoter (22. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*



			
				unclesam am 18.11.2008 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Talas am 17.11.2008 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wo du schon die Zoom - Ansicht ansprichst: Wo ist hier Demigod? Ok, ist kein reines Strategiespiel, aber es ist was anderes im Gegensatz zu den ganzen anderen Neuauflagen. Bei der momentanen Auswahl tendiere ich eher zu Battleforge. Das ist eine gute Idee und was ich bisher so gesehen habe, sieht auch nach einer guten Umsetzung aus.


----------



## Vosters (23. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*

Wenn hier von der "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" die Rede ist , finde ich kann man sich nich zwischen diesen Titel entscheiden , ok Battleforge kenn ich nicht wirklich , aber alle anderen Spiele (hoffe ich zumindest) werden auf ihre Art einfach nur gut sein und da sie sich halt alle komplett unterschiedlich spielen , kann man keines als die "Zukunft" bezeichnen. 

Das Spielgefühl von Starcraft (Basenbau , Kampfphase , usw.) ist einfach nicht dierkt vergleichbar mit z.B. World in Conflict wo man dierkt Einheiten erhält und los gehts , 
obwohl es ja beides Echtzeitstrategiespiele sind. 

Also ich würde sagen die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" ist/sind Starcraft 2 , Empire: Total War , Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor , World in Conflict: Soviet Assault und Sins of a Solar Empire wenn ich mich schon einschränken muss


----------



## OutsiderXE (26. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*

Unter "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategiespiele" verstehe ich die Titel von denen man in vielen Jahrne noch sprechen wird, und nicht etwa Innovation mitbringen. Und das ist für mich ganz klar Starcraft 2.


----------



## JackTheDipper (27. November 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*



			
				Blue_Ace am 13.11.2008 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> SupCom ist fast schon die "Zukunft", bei allen anderen Echtzeitstrategie bin ich erst auf der Suche nach einer  gleichwertigen Zoomfunktion
> 
> 
> Starcraft 2 wird zwar wieder sehr gut, ist aber doch sehr konservativ. Von Battleforge halt ich bisher nicht so viel, aber mal sehn.




Dann schau dir mal Sins of a Solar Empire an.
Rauszoomen bis du keine Schiffe, keine Planeten, sondern nurnoch die Sonnensysteme sehen kannst, und das auch stufenlos   .

Was Sins of a Solar Empire angeht find ich es das geilste Spiel was bis jetzt raus gekommen ist. Okay, kann daran liegen das ich en alter Trekkie-Fan bin, aber die andren Spiele (die meisten noch garnicht raus sind) werden mir durch ihre Bekanntheit einfach zu gehypt.
Daher bleib ich bei soase, super Kämpfe, super Aufbauspiel (Planeten kolon etc), sau geile Forschungsmoeglichkeiten, macht einfach Spaß, besonders mit Kumpels übers Netz   .


Was so andre Spiele angeht, DoW wird bestimmt (War-)Hammer geil, aber wenn der Basenbau fehlt geh ich da mit geteilter Meinung ran. Aber wie es doch so schön heist: "Erst mal selbst ausprobiern". Hoffe daher es kommt ne Demo raus .


----------



## gamerschwein (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welchen Titel würden Sie am ehesten als die "Zukunft der Echtzeitstrategie" beschreiben?*

Darf man sich mal über den Begriff "Echtzeitstrategie" aufregen?

Immerhin wissen wir seit Clausewitz , dass Strategie die "Lehre vom Gebrauch der Gefechte zum Zwecke des Krieges" ist und die Taktik "die Lehre vom Gebrauch der Streitkräfte im Gefechte". 

Von daher fordere ich die gesamte Spielebranche auf , ab sofort stattdesen den Begriff Echtzeittaktik zu verwenden.

Größenwahnsinnig? Ich doch nicht


----------

